# Feeling sad my therapist is leaving!



## YellowLittleDucky (Mar 22, 2011)

I feel really sad this week because my therapist is leaving due to family commitments. It's exciting for the therapist! And we didn't really discuss the leave in great detail, there was a mention in the last session and a message approximately a week ago. During the last months before her leave, I didn't really see the T as frequently because I felt like I was becoming more adequate. Admittedly, the last session was a very important one because I had a couple of concerns with her about our relationship (nothing dramatic, just worrying). 

I knew this day was coming, but I still feel sad about it. And it was sooner than I expected. I guess part of it is because I have been feeling losses of other people in my life (none of which are deaths yet). 

It's very bittersweet! Both joyous, exciting; sad and slightly alarming. 
I mean, I can definitely speak to another counselor but at the same time, the relationship and process was really great. I'm very grateful for her helping me cope and change my life for the better. 

I feel like I'm grieving. The T will be gone for a year. By the time the T is back, I will no longer be able to have sessions with the T because I am enrolled in an educational organization. 

I don't know. The good thing I did was to skip many therapy sessions for a while to relieve dependency; so I could say, "I have gone through months without sessions, I can do it again." And we have been through enough sessions that I feel I have an adequate amount of coping skills to go through life. 

For a while I was scared I was too dependent. I also decided I wouldn't whine so much or feel sorry for myself; therefore, eliminating a lot of sessions. 

It's weird to feel excited and happy for her; and selfishly sad and mourning for myself. 

Did anyone go through this?


----------

